# Neighbour Issue - Any Opinions



## DAC (16 Dec 2008)

Where do I start? Should be the season of good will - I should be relaxing watching the box and enjoying the glow of the lights from the tree but there's something bothering me......

My dog wondered into a neighbours garden - was coming back from his walk in a field at the back of the houses and must have spotted a cat a taken off and ended up in a neighbours back garden. According to my wife he was only there for a few seconds. When she caught up with the dog to put him on the lead the neighbour (X) charged out from her house and began shouting at my wife. My wife felt afraid and intimidated and embarrased so put her head down and walked off fast towards home. (I was on the street with a neigbour and we witnessed this incident. 
Note: this was not the first time X had words with my wife - about two years ago my wife put one foot in her garden as she walked past her house and X can out shouting at her demanding that my wife gets off her property. Now X's daughter was forever spinning up and down the street and turning her little bike in our drive and fair play to her I would hate to see a child on the busy road that we live on.

About twenty mins after the incident X rang the bell very forcibly so I went out. She said that the dog did a poo in her garden and demanded very strongly / agressively that I clean it up... At this stage I chalenged her on her behaviour towards my wife and told her that I to leave my property. She threatened me with the litter warden and the dog warden. I told her to cop herself on and consider making a positive contribution to the area. I asked her would she pay the residents association contribution so we could enhance the area and deal with the litter in the area (She never answered the door when we called for the €20 sub and went on to encourage others not to contribute and also insinuated that we were pocketing money - We have all recepits etc. I also said that she should consider getting the dog warden for the house across from hers where there is a dog is not taken out for a walk and was constantly barking and keeping neighbours awake - her sisters house. She walked away and turned around and coldly said that this is not the last I would hear about this.....

She was right - about 15 mins later two Gardai were in my kitchen. I'm not sure what she said but one entered the house like a hill street blue on a mission. My wife and I explained our side and they simply advised us to keep away from her and if there was any more afters to simply call them.... Note I admitted that I had raised my voice and that the exchanges were 50/50. But there was no threats or anything like that. It was more like a heated exchange.

Monday morn Gardai at Xs house and also a call from mr. Dog Warden.


A neibhbour warned me to be careful with this individual... also others in the estate had some issues with X.

Any advice from a legal perspective...

Should I write up some notes and submit them to the Gardai who called
Should I contact a solicitor
Any thoughts would be most welcome....


Ps If the dog did a poo I would have happily cleaned it up if X had to have asked in a reasonable way at the time.


----------



## thedaras (16 Dec 2008)

All very upsetting at this stage id imagine..
I would say firstly, if your dog had done something in her garden,you /your wife should have cleaned it up,regardless of what way she asked you to do it.
Secondly, you can be fined for not doing so..
then if you have a genuine complaint about another neighbours dog (her sisters) you are entitled to do exactly the same,ie;phone dog warden.
I think you probably lost the argument when you came down to her level,and started on about her fees for residents association.which were nothing to do with the original point.
I find the best thing to do,when confronted with someone who appears to be a pain in the arxx..is to be really really calm.,dont acknowledge her ever....dont smile when she speaks,and dont let her see she has any power to aggrivate you.
Could you ensure that to avoid any issues with her in the future that you put the dog on the lead when you are near her house..in other words dont give her ammuntion.she is probably sad and lonely ,and thats probably due to being who she is,and has nother better to do.
last thing ,dont let her annoy you or alter your life in any way.(apart from the dog on lead)
Hope this is off some use,and so many others have been there that you are not alone.
good luck


----------



## mathepac (16 Dec 2008)

Some suggestions :


 Keep your dog on a lead when its outside your property
 Keep the neighbourhood clean of your dog's "doings"
 Keep your temper under control
 Keep away from your neighbour


----------



## Marathon Man (17 Dec 2008)

I largely agree with both thedaras and mathepac, however I disagree with thedaras on the point "I think you probably lost the argument when you came down to her level,and started on about her fees for residents association.which were nothing to do with the original point". There is nothing better to defuse an argument than to bring in, in a rational way, another relevant issue and I believe the point relevant in this case. Also bear in mind that this person approached the OP in his own home, 20 mins after the original "incident". I find it strange that it took her that long to find the poo. I reckon she did a "forensic" examination of the garden and found a poo after 20 mins and deduced it could only have come from the OP's dog. 

I would be more concerned though about the complaint to the Gardai. Did the Gardai state the nature of the complaint? I presume they must have. If it was the dog being loose, I'd be surprised if the Gardai would bother coming at all - they usually leave it to the dog warden, except where a dangerous/aggressive dog is involved. If it was aggression by you, then bear in mind that it was she who approached you on your property, some time after the incident. Given her earlier behaviour, it would appear that she was the aggressor.

However, in the end, your dog wasn't on a lead. Your dog must be on a lead at all times when in a public place and that, more than likely, would include the field you mention.  If your dog is allowed to run loose, even occasionally, then she is entitled to make a complaint to the dog warden or Gardai....and her sister's dog has nothing to do with her.


----------



## Frasier (17 Dec 2008)

Noting worse than dog's being allowed to roam free and make a mess.  Show a bit of consideration for your neighbors and keep the dog on a lead and clean up after it.


----------



## gillarosa (17 Dec 2008)

Neighbours can be hell, but often its a question of whether the arguement is diffused after minor incidences before there is a chance of escalation or war and bitterness ensue after a battle. Maybe if your wife had simply called out 'sorry' when confronted about the dog being in the garden rather than putting her head down and returning to your home the woman would not have dwelled on her feelings of being wronged and taken the decision to call into your home and create even more bad feeling. Ultimatley, you being a reasonable person don't want the hassle and stress of an on-going dispute with a neighbour, so by all means take notes of the recent encounters, but maybe focus on putting a line under them by not actively engaging in any further verbals even if confronted, then if she doesn't have any reason to keep up the war she can't as your house will be in order in regard your dog (no Garda or Dog Warden could take those complaints seriously) and your behaviour. Behing closed doors or with your friends you can vent about how angry or upset you are by her, but she won't know she has bothered you.


----------



## lou2 (17 Dec 2008)

I'm amazed that 2 Gardai were in your house about this relatively trivial incident (for them) within 15 minutes. I went through a stage of being harassed by teenagers who hung out in a green area beside my house (windows smashed 3 times, eggs thrown at window, graffiti all over my wall). Any time I called the Gardai about this threatening behaviour they simply never bothered to turn up.


----------



## truthseeker (17 Dec 2008)

While I sympathise with you over the subject of painful neighbours, you have to take responsibility for kicking all of this off by allowing your dog off leash in a public place, thus losing control of the dog (dog wouldnt have been in neighbours garden if he was under control), and then of course risking wrath of neighbour because of (a) uncontrolled dog in garden and (b) dog poo in garden (only forensics would prove if it was your dogs poo or not but seeing as he was guilty of being in garden you have to assume it 'could' have been his).

I love animals - but it drives me demented to see dogs out of control off leash. You simply do not know what is going to happen. An ordinarily friendly happy dog could easily bite a child who accidently puts its hand in the dogs eye, ear, mouth or whatever. Its just not safe. As a dog owner you have a responsibility to keep control of the dog - simple as that. 

I think you should have cleaned up the poo - no matter how aggressively she behaved when asking. 

She 'could' be scared of dogs and gotten a terrible fright when she looked out the window and say one in her garden. Or perhaps if the dog was poo-ing on her prize petunias she freaked out - who knows? The point is - the dog and poos emanating from the dog are YOUR responsibility.

The rest of it is just an escalation from the original incident.

I wouldnt do anything re solicitors, etc..., just keep the dog under control and avoid the neighbour.


----------



## gallogly (17 Dec 2008)

but the OP said that their dog wasn't responsible for the poo! The neighbour sounds like a bully.

I would start taking notes and complain about the incessant barking to the council.


----------



## truthseeker (17 Dec 2008)

gallogly said:


> but the OP said that their dog wasn't responsible for the poo! The neighbour sounds like a bully.
> 
> I would start taking notes and complain about the incessant barking to the council.


 
Where did the OP say that?

What OP said was dog was only there for a few seconds - it 'could' have been their dogs poo - regardless, if the dog is in the garden any poo is now under suspicion!


----------



## brodiebabe (17 Dec 2008)

Have to agree with all the replies.

1. The dog shouldn't have been off the lead
2. The dog shouldn't have been allowed poo in the garden
3. You should have cleaned up the mess and apologised to the neighbour

Then it should have been all over.

It was also a mistake to mention the Resident's Assoc. fees.  The neighbour does not have an obligation to join this if they do not want to.  And the OP has no right to hold this against any other neighbour if they have any issues with them.

What to do now?

Write everything about the incident down so you don't forget any details.

Go to the neighbour with a box of chocolates and an apology note - and bring a pooper scooper and clean up the mess your dog made.

And always keep the dog on its lead.


----------



## MrMan (17 Dec 2008)

Forget about what the dog did or didn't do and don't take things any further. Just be wary of crossing paths with the neighbour and stay out of each others way. i would have reacted the same way as you if someone got aggressive on my doorstep, you were right to refuse to clean anything up in her garden. If you feel strongly about the sisters dog call a warden, but only do it if you geneuinely care because it will bring more hardship upon you.


----------



## DAC (17 Dec 2008)

Thanks to all for your replies...... I know there are things that I should not have said and I'd love to one of those people who can feel threatened and still act cool.... but I suppose I can try harder.


One of my main concerns is that I feel that Xs story to the Gardai must not have been accurate. 

We had a drug dealer who was very freely trading in the area for a number of months - there was a constant stream of traffic up and down the street and a few syringes were found on the green areas and even though the Gardai were given some details his activities no Gardai called up and he continued and only left when there was a big bust up one night among him and some of his clients.... We also had an incident where a residents car went out of control and came off the road as he spead down the street he got out clearly very drunk and checked his car before he headed off - the Gardai were informed 2 mins after by a number of res - that was not his first time - he was always speeding in the estate - no Gardai ever came up or asked for details - 'thats terrible was he Eastern European I suppose' was the response the action was nil......

So I'm surmising that they would not have acted so quickly if they had a version of the story from an independent observer - Any thoughts!!!!

PS. This is a private average urban estate.......


----------



## truthseeker (17 Dec 2008)

God knows what she said to get them out.

DACs dog is eating my leg. DAC is standing on my doorstep waving his dog in a threatening manner and telling me he is going to kill me. DAC is on his way across the street with a rifle in his hand as I speak etc...etc....

It doesnt matter. Guards heard from her, arrived, heard from you. They would be well used to exaggeration etc... If you were reasonably cool and calm with them then thats the end of it.


----------



## MandaC (17 Dec 2008)

Surely the Guards must have said what was their problem when they called out to you.  What exactly was the nature of the complaint?  Surely they did not say they had a complaint that a dog did its business in her garden? 

She sounds like a right crank and sometimes you are worse to even give your wit with people like this.   

I do however think she may have been agravated by your wife just putting down her head when challenged about the poo, hence she boiled away and decided to confront you at the front door.

I know we give out about the Gardai, etc, but it is a shame to see time wasted on what is effectively a pile of doggy doo.


----------



## Billo (17 Dec 2008)

thedaras said:


> All very upsetting at this stage id imagine..
> I would say firstly, if your dog had done something in her garden,you /your wife should have cleaned it up,regardless of what way she asked you to do it.
> Secondly, you can be fined for not doing so..
> then if you have a genuine complaint about another neighbours dog (her sisters) you are entitled to do exactly the same,ie;phone dog warden.
> ...



I agree with the above.
Unfortunately, many dog owners do not realize that other people have a great fear of dogs. They let their dogs loose with no  regard for other's. 
I see it every day of the week. Some people will never learn.


----------



## MrMan (18 Dec 2008)

Billo said:


> I agree with the above.
> Unfortunately, many dog owners do not realize that other people have a great fear of dogs. They let their dogs loose with no  regard for other's.
> I see it every day of the week. Some people will never learn.



Some people are afraid of dogs but it hardly requires a garda presence to deal with a dog running into your back garden. The issue here is the neighbour and it is clear that she is a good old fashioned pain in the neck.


----------



## NorthDrum (18 Dec 2008)

Frasier said:


> Noting worse than dog's being allowed to roam free and make a mess. Show a bit of consideration for your neighbors and keep the dog on a lead and clean up after it.


 
I disagree. I find it more annoying and dangerous when people leave their children roam around estates with no guardian. Particularly leaving children mind children.

There was an incident a year ago where a child was dragged under a car after running out between two cars (one of them a van) parked at the side of the road (ignorant neighbour wont use their driveway for cars, oh and its near a corner). Even the childs parents admitted that the car had not been speeding (my wife saw the incident, there was nothing the driver could do). 

A week later some jumped up know it all school teacher had written and delivered letters saying that there is an issue with speeding (in light of accident with child). Didnt even think that this was totally inapropriate (because the lady who was driving the car wasnt speeding, everybody assumed after this she was!).The very same "know it all" who lets her children roam her car without wearing a seatbelt!!

The biggest issues were idiots parking their cars on the road, not using their driveways and people not looking after their children. People assume that we are all responsible for their children. I am having my first child in 3 months and they will not be going anywhere near a road until I am fully sure they are able to understand the rules of the road or until I can properly monitor them.

Sorry to go off topic, thats been eating away for awhile and didnt want to setup a new post.

Incidentally as a matter of disclosure, I have 2 dogs. They are only ever out of my property when I am there. In the local field I wont bring them out when there are kids there but let them off the lead when nobodys around. I dont think a dog jumping up on you is any differant from somebodys kids running over and annoying you, its just double standards, in both cases you should have control of your pets and your children. (what about the litters or messes children leave!).

And anyways, cats are far worse, teasing my dogs, running up and down the fences as if they own the place. Would love to get my hands on my father in laws BB gun. I reckon they are fair game , a good moving target.

As for the neighbour. you cant change them but you can choose not to let them get to you. I reckon the less your argue or rise to their ignorance, the more frustrated they will get.


----------



## Yorrick (19 Dec 2008)

"Neighbours, everybody needs good neighbours" 
No seriously. There is nothing worse than to have to live beside someone obnoxious who  is domineering and agressive. Life is too short. We don;t know what she told the Gardai to get a quick response but I have no doubt  that they probably got an earful from her as well.
All you can do is avoid her as best as possible but also keep a record of any difficulties you have with her as she is liable to kick up at anytime.
It isa your responsibility to keep your dog under control and to tidy up after it especially if it does the business in someone elses garden.


----------



## sam h (19 Dec 2008)

> and My Kids Never Poo On The Pavement.


 love it


----------



## MandaC (19 Dec 2008)

jaybird said:


> And my kids never poo on the pavement.



Woman on our road in Lucan used to let her kids do their number 1 & 2 on the path and in peoples gardens.

One of the other neighbours told me they saw it and I could hardly believe it when I saw her unloading her shopping from the car and one of the kids(about 3 or 4) doing their business on the road!


----------



## DAC (19 Dec 2008)

Dog is a cocker spaniel- smallish type dog who is very friendly -if I had a Euro for everyone who tried to pet him I would be on askaboutmoney for a different reason!

I agree about dog poo - I alway pick it up - no problems. I don't believe that the dog did his poo as he literally ran in the side of the house and came straight out when he was called - he normally does a routine amount of sniffing and seeking the perfect spot before he goes and he rarely does it after the walk unless he is sick. I have no doubt that if I had walked on her garden I would have got the same response. The last time my smallie walked in the direction of her driveway I scooped the poor wee lass up so quick to avoid any possible confrontation.

Again, the reason I mentioned the res money is that she had been actively encouraging others not to pay. She is agrieved that she set up comittee and thinks that - well I'm not sure what. But basically she called a meeting over a roadway that was going to link our estate and the neighbours which is a council estate. We did not get anywhere - I dropped out as I did not like her approach and I didn't really care if I had to share a roadway with our neighbours in the council estate. 1.5 yrs later no meetings or work done and I was talking to a neighbour and we agreed we need a res assoc to rally the folks into some action to clean the place up as the estate was beginning to look shody since the builder left. We sent invitations and explanations to all households and held elections on the night (this was not done before - it was a case of hands up who wants to do (job) etc. 
X did not attend the meeting it was well attended and there was a lot of good will and energy. X has told a neighbour that we somehow sidestepped her that it was her comittee that we hijacked - I would lov if X was doing all the work that I have done over the last 1.5 yrs - I don't have the time but I find it as I enjoy looking at the improvements in the area. Anyways - I was annoyed by some of the inuendo about finances that were made by X to some of the res. My lawnmower is broken in the shed and my back yard has been turned into a nursery and my bin has become the bin for all the litter in the street. We recently planted a beautiful hedge beside Xs house as she lives beside one of the communal greens - it was a rocky wastleland and is now a very attrctive green area with green grass and trees and hedge - During the renovations we never got any help or encouragement from X but those involved were made feel a little uncomfortable by her 'monitoring' from her windows.....

Had a chat with the Dog Warden and explained my side of the story. He mentioned that this 'women is prepared to go to court over this' that he would have to get back to her. He was reasonable enough and just advised me to try to keep the dog on the lead.


My main question is what case would X have in a court? If a dog ran into her house is this an issue that a judge or court service would be concerned with? I have no experience with courts to me it sounds a bit OTT....... I did have an barney with her when she called to the house but it was more on the level of assertiveness there were no hurley sticks or slash hooks. I think that I told her to cop herself on and that if she wanted good neighbours she needed to start acting like a good neighbour........... 

Any legal eagles or anyone with similar experiences?

Again - thanks for all the input so far.. will keep you posted.. D


----------



## NorthDrum (20 Dec 2008)

jaybird said:


> I fully agree with you on the kids in the road bit, I would never let my 4 year old out in the road alone, not in a million years. I have to disagree though, that a dog jumping on you is the same as a child running up and annoying you. I don't recall any headlines like "toddler mauls middle aged man, 60 stitches needed" or similar. While children can be irritating, they are unlikely to be dangerous. Your dogs, as much as you may love them, could be dangerous for all I know, if they jump on me, they might bite me or my child.
> 
> And my kids never poo on the pavement.


 

I know what you are saying but my dogs are no more a threat then a majority of children. They are very good natured, if they werent I would never have them off the lead. While I am not the perfect Dog owner, I have the respect for others by constantly considering how my dogs react to people and how they may frighten people. That is far more then the people that let their children run around beaches or roads on front of cars or people who let their children play and torment neighbours.

Im not saying that physically dogs jumping on people is the same as children, more the lack of discipline or control on the part of the owners or parents is similar.

I have seen older people worried about my dogs "enthusiasm" to which I have responded as best I can (they always see my dogs are just hyper friendly!).  Remember some people are as afraid of children as there are people afraid of Dogs.

My dogs never "poo" on the pavement either (as I said they are only out of my garden when I am there!). You are making an assumption or comment based on your opinion on the average dog owner. 

I dont see ANY differance between responsibility of Dogs or children. Are pets and children not the responsibility of their owners or parents?

And children may not poo on pavements, but my point is that they are well capable of littering.

Children can get in far far more trouble then animals. Incidentally the case that I mentioned, nobody was bitten or mauled but a child ran on front of a car and the driver was and still is traumatised (they moved out of the estate because of it). Didnt read much in the local news about why the incident happened (ie lack of supervision or poor neighbours parking). Perhaps there is little "accountability" when it comes to childrens accidents and its easier to take pop shots at animals who are easier to blame then focusing on then real issues (people being responsible for their "loved ones"). 

"Dog Maulings" are a rare thing and generally a result of aggresive or poor owners. Pets generally mirror their owners and are as irresponsible as their owners. Animals are expendible as far as most people are concerned and we all know what the saying is about how society should be judged on how they treat their weakest members, nobodys weaker then the animals. . . .

To get back to the point. I ended up moving house because my very very ignorant noisy neighbours allowed their children (6 & 8) play basketball among other things in a second floor townhouse (ie they were living above me). 

We all have our lapses in concentration whether it be children or pets, I am just trying to clarify that we are still all responsible for our pets and our children.

If you get a pet its part of your family . . . The way I see it, people who cant look after pets or children responsibly (odd mishap aside) shouldnt be allowed have them . . .


----------



## sparkeee (22 Dec 2008)

u can either intimidate threaten and use the garda to your advantage,this is their game,or you can ignore them,keep a diary of times and events,take pics on your property only and build up a dossier of their anti social behaviour then get a solicitor to approach the garda,the second option is the best.


----------



## truthseeker (22 Dec 2008)

It doesnt matter how friendly you think your dog is, how many people want to pet your dog, what a nice good natured pet you have etc...

If your neighbour wants to make an issue out of your dog being on her property off leash she is entitled to do so. Perhaps she is afraid of all and any dogs, perhaps she is just being a painful old bint - but the bottom line is that you are responsible for your dog, if its on her property she has a right to complain. You may know it wasnt your dogs poo - if she sees your dog in her garden then finds a poo she is going to assume its your dogs poo and without DNA testing you have to accept it 'could' be also.

As far as the dog warden goes I wouldnt worry too much if I were you, its hard enough to get him to do anything when a dog actually is making a menace of himself, chances are if she did bring you to court you'd only be told to keep control of your dog - no one was bitten, no medical report etc, itll be fairly clear that its just some painful old neighbour making noise.

Im not sure she'd make it to court, with 'a dog was in my garden' - seriously!!

Northdrum - I totally agree that dogs and children are both the responsibility of the 'owners' - but I dont think you can compare the kind of primal fear someone may feel about being approached by a strange dog with that they would feel being approached by a strange child. All humans in modern society are familiar with other humans body language - we can 'read' each other, this is not the case for people afraid of dogs - they have stayed away from them, and cannot read them. Im not personally afraid of dogs, I can read their body language to a degree because Im familiar with them, but I do have friends who would be terrified if approached by what Id consider a friendly dog. For some people a walk is ruined for them by being approached by a dog off leash - even if the dog is wagging his tail and being friendly - because the fear at even seeing an unleashed dog ruins it for them.

All of the above is a moot point anyway, because by law you should keep your dog on a leash in a public place, so even if YOU think you have the most perfect friendly dogs ever, they are not supposed to be off leash in public.


----------



## DAC (24 Dec 2008)

Registered letter with fine from the dog warden.....


----------



## PaddyBloggit (24 Dec 2008)

Sorry to hear that DAC


----------



## Swallows (24 Dec 2008)

This sounds like it's nothing to do with the dog and your neighbour is upset with you over something else? The dog thing is just an excuse and she reacted when the dog entered her garden. Take my advice and be  friendly,   just smile and  say sorry. Do not let this incident get out of hand,  ask them in for a drink and try and put an end to the bad feeling that exists. It works better this way!


----------



## Petal (25 Dec 2008)

This post will be deleted if not edited immediately, sounds like you're having an awful time really! Maybe you should follow the "keep your friends close and your enemies even closer" approach. Maybe swallow your pride and go over there with a bunch of flowers or something and apologise for whatever she says the dog has done (even if it didn't do it) and disarmour her with friendlyness. She's obviously bitter about something, and the sooner it is smoothed out the better for all concerned.


----------



## allthedoyles (25 Dec 2008)

In my opinion this series of events have nothing to do with dogs and poo-pooh .
You have unhappy neighbours who have a grudge against society and are taking it out on their neighbours .
Keep away from these people . They probably need to see a phsycologist .........
Always take notes , take photographs and if posssible some video footage .......

You will probably find out in the future , that there was an underlying cause to this and it had nothing to do with you or your dog


----------



## Marathon Man (27 Dec 2008)

DAC, what specifically was the fine for?  Dog fouling, not being on a leash or what?


----------



## SmallBiz (28 Dec 2008)

It's amazing what the Guards will come out for!

One of my neighbour's called to another neighbour's house at 1am as their dogs had been barking non-stop since 10pm and he had to get up for work at 6am and couldn't sleep.

He rang their intercom at the gate and asked them to please do something about the two dogs barking as he couldn't sleep.

Next day two Guards turned up at 1st neighbour's house to charge him with harassment for ringing the neighbours intercom at 1am!  It's a mad world!


----------



## DAC (28 Dec 2008)

Not on lead for about 5 seconds ........ A neighbour told me he (dog warden) had been patrolling up and down the street the morning he called to my house.... He must not have too much to do..

X had reported another neighbour about a roof he was putting on his garage - An engineer from the council came out and measured the height and was forced to take 1 brick off (@ 4"). X gleefully boasted that she had friends in high places and that this man was not going to have his fancy roof. The guy did a great job on the garage and matched it exactly with the house.... I just hope that 'the friends in high places were not also behind an enforcement by the warden.... The Control of Dogs Act was never intended to penalise the man on the street whose dog runs free for a few seconds..


X nxt door neighbours came back from their hols to find an 8ft fence running down between the 2 houses and were unhapy that they were not consulted - the guy putting up the fence told me that X had said not so nice things about her neighbours lack of cleaning and compared the house with the town dump - I've been in the house and it's like any other house with young children.

IMO X is an agressive bully and this is why I engaged in a more forthright manner when I was confronted by her...

I too have lost some confidence in the Gardai by the way one of the two officers behaved when they called over this incident. There are bad apples in every basket hopefully not too many......


----------



## panathon (2 Jan 2009)

I agree with Yorrick, what she must have said to gardai to get them out over a dog poo, I can't imagine. what a waste in resources, shame, shame shame on that wasteful person, steer clear of her, you won't win because she is obviously determined to make the small things relevant and you would probably be above it anyway.


----------



## Marathon Man (4 Jan 2009)

DAC said:


> Not on lead for about 5 seconds .... He must not have too much to do..


That's exactly what he's supposed to do.  



DAC said:


> The Control of Dogs Act was never intended to penalise the man on the street whose dog runs free for a few seconds..



I sympathise with you regarding your neighbour, however it appears from your post that your dog was unleashed in a public place at least twice - the inital time and when the dog warden called to the area.  In a public place, you MUST have a dog under control.  The high court has decided that "under control in a public place" means being on a leash.  

IMHO, if you allow the dog to run around unleashed even "for a few seconds", your neighbour will keep on complaining - and you'll keep on getting fines.  This is one you're not going to win.


----------



## extopia (4 Jan 2009)

Welcome to estate living. What started out as a complaint about someone bullying you about a dog has now extended into allegations about other neighbours being hassled, committees being thwarted, fences built etc.

You just don't get on with this person. Face it, and find a way to deal with it.


----------



## DAC (4 Jan 2009)

"I sympathise with you regarding your neighbour, however it appears from your post that your dog was unleashed in a public place at least twice - the inital time and when the dog warden called to the area. In a public place, you MUST have a dog under control. The high court has decided that "under control in a public place" means being on a leash." Quote

Dog was in a secure back garden when Dog Warden called.... 

"You just don't get on with this person. Face it, and find a way to deal with it." Quote - 

Yes I don't like this individual and I have steered well clear of her until she behaved in a threatening way towards my wife and came shouting at my front door.


----------



## extopia (4 Jan 2009)

DAC said:


> however I could have said much more.....



Completely unnecessary. You've already said too much. The more you say, the  more it looks like X is not necessarily the only crank on the street.


----------



## nesbitt (4 Jan 2009)

Suburbia what a wonderful place! 

I think at this stage what is niggleing you most is what did she say to get the Garda out so fast and all Hill Street Blues.  Well as already said after speaking to you and your other half they went on their way.  However, I would studiously ignore this woman, avoid any issues concerning your dog, keep dog on lead, scoop any poops.

Suburbia is such a minefield what with parking, kids, dogs, noise, drunks, you get the whole deal on a daily basis around our way too and its meant to be a nice place to live.  

Jeez is that another shotgun blast I hear, bang goes the neighbourhood.


----------



## NorthDrum (4 Jan 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Northdrum - I totally agree that dogs and children are both the responsibility of the 'owners' - but I dont think you can compare the kind of primal fear someone may feel about being approached by a strange dog with that they would feel being approached by a strange child. All humans in modern society are familiar with other humans body language - we can 'read' each other, this is not the case for people afraid of dogs - they have stayed away from them, and cannot read them. Im not personally afraid of dogs, I can read their body language to a degree because Im familiar with them, but I do have friends who would be terrified if approached by what Id consider a friendly dog. For some people a walk is ruined for them by being approached by a dog off leash - even if the dog is wagging his tail and being friendly - because the fear at even seeing an unleashed dog ruins it for them.
> 
> All of the above is a moot point anyway, because by law you should keep your dog on a leash in a public place, so even if YOU think you have the most perfect friendly dogs ever, they are not supposed to be off leash in public.


 
Perhaps you have stumbled onto something there. At what stage should people be responsible for the actions of their children (a differant debate but one which clarifies my point).

By law I have to have my dog leashed but can let my child run free around the estate to do as they please. I wont get a fine (as far as I know) if my child pees in my neighbours garden!

Once again the term Accountability comes to mind. Whether or not people have "primal fear" of dogs isnt really the issue. Its the fact that its ok for people to let their children pretty much have the keys to the estate with no ramifications, whereas if my dog happens to be running in a field off the lead, but monitored, its an offence. 

So in essence its ok for Children to upset the locals or loiter. I would argue that older people (particular those living on their own) would be far more afraid of local kids playing outside their houses then certain dogs running around their local field.

Perhaps a moot point, but none the less it does beg the question of where accountabiliy and responsibility start or where something being law justifys an action. As far as children are concerned law assumes they are properly supervised even if in the field on their own, but once a dog isnt on a leash its assumed their owners are irresponsible.

Truthseeker, I would bet my life that I give more consideration to random strangers near my dog, then most people with children do. That is my point which is the crux of most neighbour issues. Not whats legal, but whats fair and considerate to your neighbour.


----------



## scuby (5 Jan 2009)

extopia said:


> What started out as a complaint about someone bullying you about a dog has now extended into allegations about other neighbours being hassled, committees being thwarted, fences built etc.
> 
> You just don't get on with this person. Face it, and find a way to deal with it.





extopia said:


> Completely unnecessary. You've already said too much. The more you say, the  more it looks like X is not necessarily the only crank on the street.



Jaysus Extopia, relax. 
the man was asked a few questions about the neighbour, and by the sounds of it she is a bit wierd for going off like that.
why say the OP looks like a crank as well !!  *"looks like X is not necessarily the only crank on the street"*
everyone could come up with one example of a neighbour that is a bit weird/cranky in their own way.

Maybe the dog should have been on the leash but people are getting very tetchy these days about everything, road rage, no patience.....Jaysus, RELAX


----------



## DAC (5 Jan 2009)

Wee buns folks....

When I see what is going on in Gaza I have little to worry about....

Thanks all for your comments.........


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Jan 2009)

Appropriate time to close thread.


----------

